

Congressman asks NSA to provide metadata for “lost” e-mails of IRS officials - cnst
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/06/congressman-asks-nsa-to-provide-metadata-for-lost-irs-e-mails/

======
lsh123
NSA = National Storage Archive

